# Teich Umbau????



## Jens aus Dortmund (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Liebe Teich und Garten Freunde...

Habe mal eine kleine frage an euch ich Habe noch einen Kleinen Teich und würde ihn ganz gerne Umbauen...

Seit diesem Jahr Wuchert er mir immer mehr Zu es schaut dort schon aus als wäre es einfach nur ein Tümpel mit ner Seerose und nem Wasserfall....
Hatte eingentlich schon Überlegt ob ich ihn nicht so ausbaue das er an/Oder in Meinem Grossen Teich Mündet aber das wäre viel zu weit weg(ca 70m Sind es bis zum Grossen Teich)

Also was würdet ihr Machen daraus...Oder Sollte ich ihn Lieber weg machen :? 


Hier Damit ihr Einen Eindruck Bekommt vom Wucher Teich..(Nur eine Pumpe Zum Wasserfall ist angeschlossen)


----------



## hoboo34 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Also um ehrlich zu sein: Ich finde den ganz kuschelig und genial eingewachsen. Wenn es dir zu sehr wuchert, mach doch einfach mal eine größere "Säuberungsaktion" bei dem Grünzeug.

Kannst dir natürlich auch noch einen 70 Meter Bachlauf zulegen. Das hat schon was.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Also um ehrlich zu sein: Ich finde den ganz kuschelig und genial eingewachsen. Wenn es dir zu sehr wuchert, mach doch einfach mal eine größere "Säuberungsaktion" bei dem Grünzeug.
> 
> Kannst dir natürlich auch noch einen 70 Meter Bachlauf zulegen. Das hat schon was.



Erstmal Hallo ....

70 Meter Bachlauf wäre der Hammer. Aber, wenn ich bedenke, wieviel Wasser der bei unseren 10 Metern schon abzieht, dann müßte der dauerhaft laufen. Aber.... wäre der Hammer.....

Ich würde die grüne Oase etwas "lichten" und vielleicht als reinen Naturteich behalten. Vielleicht sogar die Fische alle in den großen Teich und diesen Kleinen den __ Kröten und Molchen überlassen.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Frank und Ellen...

Danke für eure Antworten..Also So Natürlich wie Möglich würde ich ihn auch Gerne dann Lassen wollen..
Lasse mir mal etwas einfallen um ihn Eventuell DOCH An den Anderen Teich anzuschliessen...

Aber Erstmal mache ich dann Doch ein Wenig sauber um den Teich etwas mehr Strucktur zu Geben und mal schauen was dann dort so Raus kommt.(Bilder Werden Natürlich auch Gemacht)

Für weitere Tips Und Ideen Bin ich immer Offen...


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*



Jens aus Dortmund schrieb:


> Also So Natürlich wie Möglich würde ich ihn auch Gerne dann Lassen wollen..Aber Erstmal mache ich dann Doch ein Wenig sauber um den Teich etwas mehr Strucktur zu Geben und mal schauen was dann dort so Raus kommt.(Bilder Werden Natürlich auch Gemacht)
> 
> Für weitere Tips Und Ideen Bin ich immer Offen...




Hier Schonmal ein kleines Update meines Teiches....

Also Das Wort SAUBER MACHEN Bekamm an diesem Wochenende eine GANZ NEUE Bedeutung für mich und meine Eltern..

Also um es Gleich vorweg zu Nehmen EINFACH NUR MAL SUABER MACHEN WAR DANN DOCH NICHT DRIN....Aber schaut selber.....(Heute Kommen Noch Neue unterwasserpflanten in den Teich Und Vier Teichmuscheln)

UPDATE Nr 1......


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Ich kann Leider die Bilder Nicht Hochladen....

Der Zeigt mir diese Seite an...???
 vBulletin-Systemmitteilung

Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.
Wenn Sie meinen, dass es sich dabei um einen Fehler handelt, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator und beschreiben Sie genau, was Sie gemacht haben, bevor diese Meldung angezeigt wurde.

Kann mir ein Admin Bitte Weiterhelfen......Danke..


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Servus Jens

Bin zwar kein Admin ....

Du hast ein Zeitüberschreitung .... du bist zwischenzeitlich automatisch offline gegangen ...

Lade die Seite neu hoch ... dann wird es funktionieren ..... mit den Bilder hochladen


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Danke Helmut für deine antwort.aber das ist es auch nicht ich kann trotz allem keine bilder hochladen


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Servus Jens

[OT]Hast du die Größe beachtet .... maximal 1000 x 1000 Pixel und 240 Kb groß [/OT]


----------



## MadDog (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Jens,

mir gefällt dein Teich so wie er ist, aber wenn du vergrößern willst dann lege den Teich direkt daneben an und benutze den alten Teich als Filterteich. 
Man kann beide Teiche mittels Bachlauf oder mittels Rohre verbinden.

Überlege dir mal diese Möglichkeit

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Jens
> 
> [OT]Hast du die Größe beachtet .... maximal 1000 x 1000 Pixel und 240 Kb groß [/OT]



Jaaa das wird es sein Helmut
Meine Bilder sind alle 1600x1200 pixel Groß 

DANKE DIR HELMUT  ......DANKE DANKE DANKE........Dann werde ich sie alle mal kleiner machen müssen..


----------



## Zuckerschniss (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Jens,

sehr interessant, Dein Album. Ne richtige Schlammschlacht war das sicher. Und wie ich gesehen habe, habt ihr reichlich Wasser zwischengelagert. Das ist sehr gut. Habt ihr denn die Fische und das restliche Kleingetier halbwegs heil da rausbekommen? Und die schöne Seerose.... da kann man glatt 10 draus machen.

Das ist ein sehr schön aufgebauter Teich mit Tief- und Flachzonen, der wird sicher toll aussehen, wenn er wieder eingefahren ist. Ich hoffe, Du läßt uns dran teilhaben (Bilder, Bilder, Bilder....). Bis dahin viel Spass beim Schlammschlachten


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Ellen...

Also wir Wolten So gut wir konnten Alles an Teichwasser auffangen was wir konnten..Die Schwimmbecken und Regentonnen waren aber zu wening um Mindestens 50% des alten Teichwassers auf zufangen also sagte mir ein Nachbar das er ein Bekanter von ihm Grosse Tausendliter Fässer Hat...Sagte nur Ja nichts wie hin..Also den Grossen Hänger(2 Tonnen Nutzlasst ) ran ans Auto und Alle 15 Fässer die der Bekannte hatte waren nach 30Minuten in meinem Garten..

Dann machten Wir mit Drei man im/Am Teich so gut wie Alles an Tieren(11Molche/4Frösche/57Goldfische und Zwei Kleine Spiegelkarpfen)Raus..

Und alles Ist Noch Am LEBEN. 

Das mit der Rose war der Hammer die hatte ein wurtzelwerk(8,3cm Dick) wie ein kleiner baum....(Musste sie aber wegmachen weil sie im Ganzen erdreich schon fasst durch die Teichfolie ging..) (Jetzt habe ich die __ Teichrosen Profis am Hals:beten:beten
Ich weis ja selber das sie Eingentlich SEHR SEHR Schön war aber ich konnte nicht anders)

Mir tut es am meisten weh das ich sie weg machen muste..

Als dann alles gut war(Bis dahin)Haben wir den rest des wassers abgelassen..und Sahen dann auch schnell was wirglich sache war auf dem grund des Teiches. 
Wir sahen den ganzen schlamm klar erstmal war Grosses  angesagt aber wir waren echt guter dinge das wir das alles weg machen konnten und auch wieder so hin bekommen den teich das er wieder schön wird...Nach 182 Mülltonnen mit 120L Fassung sind wir dem Ziehl dann auch Ganz Nah gekommen bis entlich nur noch Folie zu sehen war...

Also schlauch her und einmal etwas den groben schlam vom rand spühlen und gut ist es.(Wegen den ganzen Backterien an der Folie machte ich sie Extra nicht Gross Sauber )

Naja und Schlamm soll ja Bekantlich schön machen Oder 
Andere Zahlen ein Heiden Geld dafür um in dem Schlamm zu Baden...


Soooo und Nun die Bilder vom Ganzen.....


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Jens.

Man kann Seerosen teilen/verkleinern und in ein Pflanzgefäß setzen. Dann wuchern die auch nicht mehr so.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Und die Letzten.......Bilder Von der weiteren Fertigstellung Folgen...


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Ja sie war ja in einem pflanzen Korp Aber die hat sich überdiejahre dort durch gedrückt....


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hi.

Ja etwas Pflege alle paar Jahre muss schon sein.
Lies mal die FAQ - Körbe sind nicht so geeignet, da die starkwüchsigen Rhizome mit der Zeit extreme Kräfte entwickeln. Meine Seerosen wachsen fast alle in Mörteleimern. Diese haben dazu noch den Vorteil eines stabilen Henkels. An diesem kann man sie auch noch nach Jahren ohne Probleme aus dem Teich holen, an Land teilen und neu topfen.
Im Garten muss man auch alle paar Jahre mal seine Staudenpflanzen verkleinern, wenn es ordentlich aussehen soll.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Guckmal der Teich ist genau so alt wie ich Also 28 jahre   Als meine Eltern das haus gekauft haben sagte der Herr Das es alles Vom Fachpersonal gemacht wurde  Naa Jaa Schön dank auch...

Machen alles Immer sauber im und am Teich..Aber jetzt Nach dem der Teich in 6 monaten so eine dunkles Wasser bekommen hat und die Rose Sich Sau schnell ausgebreitet hatte und ich noch nichtmal mehr rein in den Teich kamm(180cm Tief) War es mal an der zeit alles Genau unter die Lupe zu nehemen..Aber ich werde eine Neue Pflanzen Habe noch eine Schöne im Grossenteich über....da werde ich alles richtig machen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Jens,

da habt ihr ein Riesen Stück Arbeit geleistet. 
Manchmal ist es nötig, Grundreinigung zu machen, um was Neues aufzubauen. Wenn Du Dir wieder eine Seerose zulegen willst, dann achte drauf, dass das diesmal eine langsam wachsende ist. Die dann wieder in einen Korb, dann hält sich das Wachstum in Grenzen. Find ich Super, dass Du so viele Teichbewohner retten konntest. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den "Wiederaufbau". Ich hoffe, Du hast alles fotografiert


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hi Ellen..

Haste recht das war bis Jetzt eine Richtige Marloche..Aber wir Arbeiten uns Schon Langsam immer weiter zum Ende Vor (Vorläufing)

Aber klar doch wir halten Jeden Fortschrit in bildern Fest...
Es Wird noch Der Bachlauf Neu angelegt und wir möchten gerne eine Brücke über den Teich machen (Für Tips bin ich Dankbar ) und noch einige Pflanzen kommen neu in/an den Teich..

Hier mal Drei Bilder vom Heutigem Stand..Die Fische fühlen sich wieder Pudel wohl im Teich...
Ps....Der Bachlauf ist NUR Provisorisch erstmal angelegt..wird am Wochenende noch Überarbeitet...


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Jens.

Bitte halte mittels Nitrit-Test (Tröpfchen) diesen Wert im Auge. 
Nach so einem starken Eingriff in die Biologie kann es zu einem Nitritpeak (bitte mal damit googlen) kommen. Wäre schade um die Fische.... 

Ausreichend Pflanzen sind noch im Teich zum Nährstoffabbau?


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Annett..

Hier mal zwei Werte des Wassers.
Ph 6,9
Ammonium und Ammoniak = 0 mg/l 

Denke das ist schon ein guter wert..
Werde Morgen mal alles Testen...
Werde Morgen noch Unterwasserpflanzen rein machen...


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hier mal Neue Bilder vom Ganzen Teich....

Denke schon das ich Genug Pflanzen im Teich habe aber so drei vier Unterwasser Pflanzen werden wir noch rein machen....


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hier Sind Meine Wasser Werte....
ph 6,9
KH 6
GH 12
Nitrit 0
Nitrat 12

Denke das sind Ganz Gute Werte. Oder was sagen die Experten zu den Werten???


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Moin.

Ich sehe mich nicht als Experte, würde aber trotzdem sagen, dass die Werte erstmal okay sind.
Rein rechnerisch dürftest Du damit im Übrigen auch ca. 20mg je Liter CO2 im Wasser haben. 
http://guppy.andreas-sander.net/CO2-Rechner.php
Das ist eine gute Wachstums-Voraussetzung für Unterwasserpflanzen. 

Leider ist eine Messung immer nur eine Momentaufnahme und ich hoffe, Du hast Dich trotzdem per Google über das Phänomen Nitritpeak schlau gelesen und bleibst wenigstens die ersten 4 Wochen nach dem Neubefüllen am Ball.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Annett..

Danke für deine ganzen Tips..Und Klar werde ich am Ball Bleiben und auch immer die Werte im Auge behalten..

Ich sage immer wer einen Teich mit Leben(Fische/__ Molche/__ Kröten Und Und Und) haben möchte sollte auch Alles dafür tuhen das es auch immer so gut wie nur Möglich Bleibt..

Weil wenn ich nicht dafür sorgen kann solte man sich auch NICHT solche sachen anschaffen..


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hallo Liebe Teich Freunde...

Hier mal einen Kleinen Zwischenstand Meines Teiches..

Zu den Wasserwerten.
Hier Sind Meine Wasser Werte....(Seit Zwei Wochen Liegen Sie Konstant..Wasser Temperatur 18° )
NO3 = 10 mg/l
NO2 = 0   mg/l
GH   = 6°  dH
KH   = 5°  dkH
PH   = 7,2

Ein Bilder Update folgt Heute Abend...


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teich Umbau????*

Hier ist das Bilder Update.....

Denke doch das der Teich so schon etwas Besser wieder ausschaut...(Sorry für die Bild Qualität Hatte gerade nur mein Handy zur Hand)


----------

